# Monitor beeps...



## h_kunte (Nov 11, 2005)

Someone help please...My monitor starts giving off a strange continuous "beep" after about an hour of usage. The beep stops if the monitor is switched off, but starts once again if the monitor is switched. The beep continues till the system is re-booted. Cud someone please explain as to why this is happening? What can I do to avoid the irritating beep?

BTW, I have a LG 17" monitor (model num: 700E)

Thanx.


----------



## job9434 (Nov 12, 2005)

its ok man me too have this same problem with my monitor( same model) it used to give me long beep actually its not the same beep as motherboard beep little bit different. but after one week it stop giving that . now its working fine i dont know the reason but sometimes its annoying


----------



## shariq_pj (Nov 13, 2005)

That is due to some sort of electrical flux within the monitor CRT tube...

Since the CRT tube has a very high voltage operation it may happen...

U may hav notice similar noise comin out of any ordinary Tubelight condensers...!!!

Sometimes it jus becomes too loud to b audible...


----------



## ashnik (Nov 13, 2005)

I have sam syncmaster 753s. I had same problem about 4 months ago. since it is in warranty i called the sam guy ( 1600110011) and he replaced a small  3 leged transistor on monitor PCB. No problems yet !


----------



## h_kunte (Nov 15, 2005)

shariq_pj said:
			
		

> That is due to some sort of electrical flux within the monitor CRT tube...
> 
> @shariq_pj
> How sure are you that the beep is only due to the electrical flux & NOT due  to some defect in the monitor?


----------



## shariq_pj (Nov 15, 2005)

The same thing happened to my old monitor of SAMTEL... It's almost 6years old and still makes the same beeping noise but still works pretty fine...!!!


----------



## mangemayur (Nov 15, 2005)

i had similiar type of problem, it was making the noices continuously. luckily the monitor was in waranty period. and they had replaced some part related to power of the monitor


----------

